# hmmmmmmm



## ypauly (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm not sure this will make life easier and I think I went for the most complicated device known to man, so complicated that only a teenager could work it lol


I best get back to reading the manual.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2012)

Good luck with it Paul!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 6, 2012)

what device?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 6, 2012)

ypauly said:


> I'm not sure this will make life easier and I think I went for the most complicated device known to man, so complicated that only a teenager could work it lol
> 
> 
> I best get back to reading the manual.



Lol ok spill the beans which one have you got?
Pumps are very easy to operate, as mainly logic is involved. It's the fine tuning which is so frustrating.
Play with pumpkin for half an hour then go for a walk etc don't get to bogged down. Short sessions are a lot easier to start with for some people.


----------



## rachelha (Feb 6, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol ok spill the beans which one have you got?
> Pumps are very easy to operate, as mainly logic is involved. It's the fine tuning which is so frustrating.
> Play with pumpkin for half an hour then go for a walk etc don't get to bogged down. Short sessions are a lot easier to start with for some people.



If it is a medtronic veo dont be freaked out by the size of the manual.  We were told to read it, but no-one had completely and they talked us through every step at our training session.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 6, 2012)

The Roche one is roughly the same size as War and Peace, but nowhere near as easy to read!

Frankly my dear yPauly - it's often easier to 'if you can't put your finger on it immediately' either ring the pump co or ask on here; frustrating though that may seem!

But anyway actually I am very impressed.

A man, reading a Manual!  must be a first .......


----------



## ypauly (Feb 6, 2012)

novorapidboi26 said:


> what device?



It's the accu check combo


----------



## ypauly (Feb 6, 2012)

First question.

How do I bolus more than 6 units in one go?




ETA that should read for more than 6cp's


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 6, 2012)

ypauly said:


> It's the accu check combo



ha,ha! same as mine, I started to read the manual and gave up! Just pick out the best bits! pretty easy to use really


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 6, 2012)

ypauly said:


> First question.
> 
> How do I bolus more than 6 units in one go?



You need to go into set up and increase your maximum bolus setting 

Don't ask me how as I do not have a combo


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2012)

Good luck with pump paul x


----------



## ypauly (Feb 6, 2012)

thankyou steff and everybody else.




Has anybodies pump ever gone through a window? lol Mine nearly did I had to ring roche (well got jen to call lol) only to find out it was quite easy.






Off to sit a feel stupid in the corner over there>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 6, 2012)

Keep at it Paul ! like most modern gadgets, you dont need "things" at first but in a few weeks/months/ years in my case you like functions.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 6, 2012)

Mine nearly did several times the first month Paul !  I hated the thing at times.

It's just like being first diagnosed with diabetes, innit? - you feel you are expected to 'know' when you haven't got a clue - and it's most unsettling.

Do tell about the maximum bolus thing - I hadn't even got the slightest idea you could even set a maximum!

Roche are really patient aren't they?  LOL


----------



## ypauly (Feb 7, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Mine nearly did several times the first month Paul !  I hated the thing at times.
> 
> It's just like being first diagnosed with diabetes, innit? - you feel you are expected to 'know' when you haven't got a clue - and it's most unsettling.
> 
> ...


You can only give insulin for a maximum of 6cp's. Roche say there is software available to change this but it has to be done with the DSN who has very kindly agreed to do it tomorrow.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 7, 2012)

ypauly said:


> You can only give insulin for a maximum of 6cp's. Roche say there is software available to change this but it has to be done with the DSN who has very kindly agreed to do it tomorrow.



You are joking?  That surely is not practical for a big eater.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 7, 2012)

So how come I can dial up to anything I like on mine? - eg I've just quick bolussed and airshot 21u of insulin (well I stopped it after 7u, as 6u = 6 CPs for me) - how the hell would you be able to prime? - my prime was on default setting of 25u but I reduced it to 20u and it only actually takes about 12, but I know how to stop it now!  LOL

Wonder if your pump had been set up specifically for someone who isn't you?

This is weird Paul !


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 7, 2012)

You need to look at page 77 of your manual


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 7, 2012)

trophywench said:


> So how come I can dial up to anything I like on mine? - eg I've just quick bolussed and airshot 21u of insulin (well I stopped it after 7u, as 6u = 6 CPs for me) - how the hell would you be able to prime? - my prime was on default setting of 25u but I reduced it to 20u and it only actually takes about 12, but I know how to stop it now!  LOL
> 
> Wonder if your pump had been set up specifically for someone who isn't you?
> 
> This is weird Paul !



ha,ha .....i did the same TW, I reduced my prime to 20u and stop it at 12!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 7, 2012)

trophywench said:


> So how come I can dial up to anything I like on mine? - eg I've just quick bolussed and airshot 21u of insulin (well I stopped it after 7u, as 6u = 6 CPs for me) - how the hell would you be able to prime? - my prime was on default setting of 25u but I reduced it to 20u and it only actually takes about 12, but I know how to stop it now!  LOL
> 
> Wonder if your pump had been set up specifically for someone who isn't you?
> 
> This is weird Paul !



Paul is on about the setting for a bolus only. Which is tot different to primes.
 The maual either says limited to 100u or 50u for a bolus.
When you have the pump you should be able to set it up for a maximum delivery for bolus and another for basal per hour. The settings have been preset at the factory but obviously you need to change them for your own needs.
My safety bolus is max of 8 units. which I have never used as use less than 5u for a bolus.


----------



## ypauly (Feb 7, 2012)

I dont know why it is set the way it is but it is. If I dial up more than 60 grams of carbs  it will not deliver my bolus as the amount is too high. The DSN was unable to xhange this on my machine and the two demonstration machines she has. the roche rep is goinf to change it on thursday.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 7, 2012)

ypauly said:


> I dont know why it is set the way it is but it is. If I dial up more than 60 grams of carbs  it will not deliver my bolus as the amount is too high. The DSN was unable to xhange this on my machine and the two demonstration machines she has. the roche rep is goinf to change it on thursday.



Simple solution for the time being is to do it in two goes then. So if eating 70 carbs dial up 35, deliver then do another 35 
Something does not sound right though Paul.


----------



## ypauly (Feb 7, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Simple solution for the time being is to do it in two goes then. So if eating 70 carbs dial up 35, deliver then do another 35
> Something does not sound right though Paul.



Yesyerday we did this half normal bolus hlaf using the extended bolus. Today DSN tried to change but said she couldn't.

I have just eaten  nice KFC which came out at 9cp's or 90gms and it did  the whole lot in one go?????????????????

Now I wonder what I was doing wrong when I did it exactly the same.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 7, 2012)

ypauly said:


> Yesyerday we did this half normal bolus hlaf using the extended bolus. Today DSN tried to change but said she couldn't.
> 
> I have just eaten  nice KFC which came out at 9cp's or 90gms and it did  the whole lot in one go?????????????????
> 
> Now I wonder what I was doing wrong when I did it exactly the same.



When you say you did half normal bolus and half using the extended, do you mean you used a combination bolus or you did the bolus as 2 seperate functions.

I'm wondering if you can not bolus again with in a set time ie, 30 mins or 2 hours, I know some pumps can be set to do this.


----------



## ypauly (Feb 7, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> When you say you did half normal bolus and half using the extended, do you mean you used a combination bolus or you did the bolus as 2 seperate functions.
> 
> I'm wondering if you can not bolus again with in a set time ie, 30 mins or 2 hours, I know some pumps can be set to do this.



Two seperate actions. I only did this because it wouldn't allow such a large dose. well the meter said it was large but it wasn't lol.


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 7, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> When you say you did half normal bolus and half using the extended, do you mean you used a combination bolus or you did the bolus as 2 seperate functions.
> 
> I'm wondering if you can not bolus again with in a set time ie, 30 mins or 2 hours, I know some pumps can be set to do this.



....you can bolus as often as you like with an accu chek combo, if bolusing through your meter you may have to override the active insulin. I don't understand Paul's situation  I bolused 25 units last night and then multi-waved a further 10 units (fish and chip supper......i know, i know...very naughty!)


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 7, 2012)

Paul have you the confidence to go into advanced set up and see what max bolus is set for?
It would be interesting to know.


----------



## ypauly (Feb 7, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Paul have you the confidence to go into advanced set up and see what max bolus is set for?
> It would be interesting to know.



I would if I knew how toget there lol or had a teenager here to help



/Off to get the meter and look(it's downstairs)


----------



## ypauly (Feb 7, 2012)

Another thing while it's bugging me again. everytime I try to go through the meter menus I get a W8 alarm which makes the pump buzz. It say bolus cancelled on the pump but I havn't even trie to have a bolus.


----------



## ypauly (Feb 7, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Paul have you the confidence to go into advanced set up and see what max bolus is set for?
> It would be interesting to know.



I just went into advanced settings (it was in custom) and my pump started to go mental.


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 7, 2012)

ypauly said:


> I just went into advanced settings (it was in custom) and my pump started to go mental.



I think you need to call your dsn or accu chek Paul, my pump is in advanced mode.  I have not experienced any of the problems you are facing.......maybe faulty?


----------



## trophywench (Feb 7, 2012)

You've lost me now, I don't appear to have a custom, let alone an advanced .....


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 7, 2012)

trophywench said:


> You've lost me now, I don't appear to have a custom, let alone an advanced .....



....easier to access and change with the pump and not the meter. Go to 'Menu Settings' and you have a choice of settings:

'Advanced', 'Custom' or 'Standard'


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 7, 2012)

Paul there something not right with your pump...

I haven't got my manual to hand, so I going of the top of my head here..

There isn't a way to set a customised bolus max, this is factory setting of 50 units if I remember rightly..

The only place I can think of a bolus being set, is the increments for the quick bolus, when you use the two rocker buttons on the side of the pump, where you press and hold either button to get the bolus to kick in, then use the other button to press how much you want, i.e if you got it set at 0.5 and you want a bolus of 2 units you press 4 times...

The W8, yep is something being cancelled, this could either be a bolus (any of the 3 you set up) and/or a temp basal rate so double check what it's actually telling you, if you've got a tbr and a bolus programmed in, it will alarm with each cancellation..

My prime is set at 25 units, to ensure that I can get all bubbles out, I was told originally not to worry about the odd champagne bubble, but even these with my insulin sensitivity can cause me problems, so need to get them all out..


----------

